# looking for racers around the columbia SC area



## radripperaj (Mar 7, 2015)

I live on the northeast side of columbia SC and I am looking for some people to train, practice, or go to races with. while there are a few group rides around here. There are not a lot of racers. I have actually only met two. I asked both if they would like to start practicing together or travel to races together. both of them told me that other than the group rides on wed they just ride the rollers indoors. also we all ride different races and they said they dont like riding to races with others that arent in their class because they dont want to have to get to the race earlier or leave later than they have to. I know this is a long shot but i am hoping someone might read this and live around here.


----------

